# Depredation permits



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I understand if a "true farmer" is losing crops that the Florida depredation permit is a good thing. However, I was told by some FWC officials that they give them out so liberal some people are abusing them and only get them to targetbig bucks with a spotlight.

Anyone else have any experience it the depredation permit.

http://www.northescambia.com/?p=11345


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

This thread ought to be fun, anxious to see these replies!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Really?


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Outside9 (1/1/2010)*Really?




Yep!!! Cause depredation permits are a touchy subject and there are some very opinionated folks on here! Should be some good debates


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've heard of farmers getting the permit and shooting them in the guts at night so they run off into the woods andthe carcass isn't in their field. I really don't understand how it is legal, but they get away with it.

It's funny how people are always saying farmer's aren't like commercial fishermen because they only take from the land what they put into it, but then they get away with dumping petro based fertilizers into our water ways andjack lighting deer that belong to everyone in the name of "profit".


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot the depredation permits and can honestly say we harvested every deer we shot this summer. I have heard of some farmers that do shot them and let them run off. Well the state of Florida gives you these tags so its not going to waste. And if you are thinking well you can't eat deer during the summer cause of worms, your wrong I clean quite a few this summer and never saw any. As for the buck thing, well as someone who is shooting these permits I can't help that we shot a couple. The farmers put it to us like this "If you have a tomato plant in your back yard and there is a caterpillar on it. WHAT DO YOU DO??"So we don't target bucks. The farmers want us shooting whats is on the field.We do have one farmer that tells us to try not and shot the rack buck, so on his fields we don't shot rack bucks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We got permits for a couplethousand acres. Wanna shoot?


----------



## HuntinandFishing (Dec 21, 2007)

A few reasons I hate how easily they are issued: 1). I hunt in Walnut Hill up there they shoot bucks mostly because we found the carcasses one year with horns removed. 2). And then After the crop has been harvested they plant food plots on the same fields that they are complaining about the deer destroying the crops. You should see their Shooting Tower. I think someone lives in it. It's huge. Spot light must of came from an airport.:moon:looser


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya'll don't put everyone into the same category! Me, TSpecks, and my Dad shoot for a few farmers in Walnut Hill. And like Tim said above, we harvested every deer that we shot. There are always a few bad apples that spoil the bunch, as stated above. The farmers are friends of my Dad's and we try and help them out to save their crops! We're not out there targeting big bucks or small bucks, we're targeting deer and if a buck so happens to be there then so be it! Personally, I would rather shoot a doe, cause they taste better, but that buck is also destroying their crop just like those does. So don't come on here flappin your chops about something that you know nothing about or think you know about it! If you had a business and something was costing you to lose money, and alot of it, wouldn't you do something about? That's all these farmers are doing, I mean that is how they make their living off of these crops! If you don't believe me, just go ask some of the farmers how much damage can be done by these deer and how much it costs them. Sorry for venting a little, but have all of your facts before opening your mouths and speaking on something you only know half of the facts or what someone has told you about the matter!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Kingfish53 (1/2/2010)*Ya'll don't put everyone into the same category! Me, TSpecks, and my Dad shoot for a few farmers in Walnut Hill. And like Tim said above, we harvested every deer that we shot. There are always a few bad apples that spoil the bunch, as stated above. The farmers are friends of my Dad's and we try and help them out to save their crops! We're not out there targeting big bucks or small bucks, we're targeting deer and if a buck so happens to be there then so be it! Personally, I would rather shoot a doe, cause they taste better, but that buck is also destroying their crop just like those does. So don't come on here flappin your chops about something that you know nothing about or think you know about it! If you had a business and something was costing you to lose money, and alot of it, wouldn't you do something about? That's all these farmers are doing, I mean that is how they make their living off of these crops! If you don't believe me, just go ask some of the farmers how much damage can be done by these deer and how much it costs them. Sorry for venting a little, but have all of your facts before opening your mouths and speaking on something you only know half of the facts or what someone has told you about the matter!!!


I didn't say everyone who filled the dep tags are doing something wrong. I've been on afew shoots myself.

Some of the farmers do gut shoot them and let them run off and rot. Not all, but some do and I don't think profit motive makes it ok to waste deer like that.The north end of the county is full of deer and from a mangement stand point it isn't hurting anything, but there is no excuse for being waste full.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Agreed. That is pretty sorry to gut shoot them and let them run off and die in the woods! That's why I was trying to clear it up for people like us, that do it the right way with respect to the deer. If I shoot one, I'm gonna do my best to put a good shot on it and give it a good try to find it. Nothing worse to me than wounding one and not finding it!


----------



## HuntinandFishing (Dec 21, 2007)

Kingfish 53

You are right all are not wasting natures creatures. Hey Maybe your dad can call his farming friends to show the other farmers how not to waste two huge fields of corn that haven't been harvested yet. Maybe they don't like to fill up corn feeders. If you want to see the fields just go down Arthur Brown Road heading to pineville rd. You can't miss it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/2/2010)*We got permits for a couplethousand acres. Wanna shoot?


if you need somebody I would love to do it. Kids would have a ball, too.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (May 24, 2008)

I say let the Farmers kill them all !

1) Its the farmers proeperty and they should be able to manage it how they like 

2) If it worries people so much that they are killing all these deer i am sure the the farmer would be more than happy to lease his farm to you for the right price and you can "manage" the deer how ever you like

3)I would bet the house that the hunting clubs in the area are wounding and leaving many more deer than the farmers are.

4) If you have problem with the way farmers protect thier crops I suggest you stop wearing cotton plant a garden in your back yard and start growing all your own food and live off your own land. oh yea and do it with out fertilzer , and pesticides


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *D.B. Cooper (1/2/2010)*I say let the Farmers kill them all !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Shadow (1/2/2010)*Kingfish 53
> 
> 
> 
> You are right all are not wasting natures creatures. Hey Maybe your dad can call his farming friends to show the other farmers how not to waste two huge fields of corn that haven't been harvested yet. Maybe they don't like to fill up corn feeders. If you want to see the fields just go down Arthur Brown Road heading to pineville rd. You can't miss it.




Maybe they should have called us before the deer ate all of their corn off the stalks!!! Give me their name and and number and me or my Dad would be glad to call them, hell I probably already know them!!! If you're so worried about their crop, why don't you hop on a combine and go harvest it for them HOSS!!!:blownaway


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *D.B. Cooper (1/2/2010)*I say let the Farmers kill them all !
> 
> 1) Its the farmers proeperty and they should be able to manage it how they like
> 
> ...


Deer don't even eat cotton.

There are farmers out there that feel just like you. That they should be able to kill all the wildlife and that petro fertilizers and pesticides are just fine. That is the problem.

We need farmer's, but that doesn't mean we should right off the environment we all have to live in.


----------



## HuntinandFishing (Dec 21, 2007)

Kingfish 53

You stated that this ought to be fun. Sounds like to me you are not having fun. Sorry if i hit a nerve. Maybe they can claim a loss and use some of the money they get to build a fence around the fields. It may cost alot but over a period of time it would pay for it's self. If it was my crop I would have harvested it instead of hunting it. Hoss!!! :moon:boo:looser


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (1/3/2010)**
> 
> Deer don't even eat cotton.
> 
> ...


*

First of all deer will eat cotton. They will eat the buds before it sprouts, we have cotton field now and I grew up on cotton, peanut, and corn fields.

Second it you're that worried about the fertilizer and pesticides used grow your own crops. Dont buy any fruits, vegetables or hell even that matter meat cause animals eat crops that where grown by farmers. The way I see it either grow the stuff yourself or only shop at Organic food stores.*


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

i think they should have to abide by the same laws as hunters WILFULL WANTON WASTEING of an animal i'm sure it would't be a problem finding some good hunters to take care of the problem cause if ya gonna kill em eat em don't waste em because people need meat everyday:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Splittine (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (1/3/2010)**
> ...


*

So you don't think the topics are even open for discussion? I didn't say we should shut down farming, dang.

And me growing and killing my own food doesn't do anything to help local farmers. I'm all for supporting local agriculture, but that doesn't mean we can't at least try to do it in a way that impacts our fisheries and other natural resources as little as possible.*


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

if a man or woman walked into your home uninvited and tried to harm or take from you and your family...would you shoot him?



enough said!



wait most of these farmers either eat or give to those who need the meat...i know cause i just had some nice tenderloin off the grill the other day!



as for the 2 BIG corn fields in walnut hill...the corn is not for human consumption...it for live stock for the winter. does not have to be picked until the farmer wants to pick it...also do you know how much rain walnut hill has had this year...lot of crops destroyed!!!!



as for the deer you must harvest them or they will continue to grow in population making it more difficult to farm in the future.



do not worry deer hunters there will be plenty of deer for you during the rut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *love to hog hunt (1/3/2010)*i think they should have to abide by the same laws as hunters WILFULL WANTON WASTEING of an animal i'm sure it would't be a problem finding some good hunters to take care of the problem cause if ya gonna kill em eat em don't waste em because people need meat everyday:usaflag:usaflag




They can't make them abide by the same laws, cause most of the damage to their crops is done at night by the deer. There aren't any deer in that field in broad day light. That's why it is legal, if they have the permits, to do it at night. And as I stated above, I'm all for not wasting them after they are shot. Go get 'em and let's cook 'em up!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Shadow (1/3/2010)*Kingfish 53
> 
> 
> 
> You stated that this ought to be fun. Sounds like to me you are not having fun. Sorry if i hit a nerve. Maybe they can claim a loss and use some of the money they get to build a fence around the fields. It may cost alot but over a period of time it would pay for it's self. If it was my crop I would have harvested it instead of hunting it. Hoss!!! :moon:boo:looser




Oh, I'm having fun! I just can't stand it when people that only know half of what they are talking about open their mouth and reveal how ignorant they really are! For instance : #1 - the corn fields you mentioned, that corn will be used to feed livestock or sold as deer corn #2 - deer don't eat cotton, true but they do eat the buds before they sprout and therefore will not produce any cotton Oh yeah I got icons too CHIEF :Flipbird:Flipbird:Flipbird


----------



## HuntinandFishing (Dec 21, 2007)

ignorant! I've forgotten more than you ever know. Plus you don't know me.Plus you just showed me how bright you reallyare with the birdies.Thanks!!! Thanks for the entertainment. It's been fun.:baby


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't start this thread to have every get into a pissssing match. I had never heard of a depredation permituntil I talked with the FWC. I searched below and found this.

*NORTHWEST REGION*<P align=left>ESCAMBIA COUNTY<P align=left>Officers in Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties and the FWC Aviation Section worked a<P align=left>week long detail targeting violations of agency issued deer depredation permits and the<P align=left>illegal taking of deer at night with a gun and light. Eight officers and three lieutenants<P align=left>worked until midnight each night checking nine deer depredation permits and 18<P align=left>hunters. Two citations were issued for possession of untagged deer removed from a<P align=left>permitted field. Two citations were issued for hunting license violations on the permitted<P align=left>field. Thirteen warnings were issued for various violations of the deer depredation<P align=left>permit restrictions. Officers also checked an additional 55 users near activated deer<P align=left>depredation permitted fields resulting in one arrest for DUI, two arrests for taking deer at<P align=left>night with a gun and light and two arrests for operating a vehicle off a named or

numbered road in a management area


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Shadow (1/3/2010)*ignorant! I've forgotten more than you ever know. Plus you don't know me.Plus you just showed me how bright you reallyare with the birdies.Thanks!!! Thanks for the entertainment. It's been fun.:baby




I guess its ok for you to put little icons of getting mooned or an L on the forhead, but I can't put a couple of fingers up? You sure can dish it out just can't take it when someone fires back at ya! You're right I don't know you, but I do know you have some pretty thin skin, I'll just call you Sensitive Steve! see ya bud


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Shadow (1/2/2010)*Kingfish 53
> 
> You are right all are not wasting natures creatures. Hey Maybe your dad can call his farming friends to show the other farmers how not to waste two huge fields of corn that haven't been harvested yet. Maybe they don't like to fill up corn feeders. If you want to see the fields just go down Arthur Brown Road heading to pineville rd. You can't miss it.




with all the rain that was had around harvest time, just like cotton, you can't just go harvest corn if it isn't dry. The corn has a pH level and a saturation level. You put wet corn in the combines or storage, it molds. And mold will ruin the rest of the corn.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Cpt. Wes glade you enjoyed that fine backstrap!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Kingfish53 (1/2/2010)*Ya'll don't put everyone into the same category! Me, TSpecks, and my Dad shoot for a few farmers in Walnut Hill. And like Tim said above, we harvested every deer that we shot. There are always a few bad apples that spoil the bunch, as stated above. The farmers are friends of my Dad's and we try and help them out to save their crops! We're not out there targeting big bucks or small bucks, we're targeting deer and if a buck so happens to be there then so be it! Personally, I would rather shoot a doe, cause they taste better, but that buck is also destroying their crop just like those does. So don't come on here flappin your chops about something that you know nothing about or think you know about it! If you had a business and something was costing you to lose money, and alot of it, wouldn't you do something about? That's all these farmers are doing, I mean that is how they make their living off of these crops! If you don't believe me, just go ask some of the farmers how much damage can be done by these deer and how much it costs them. Sorry for venting a little, but have all of your facts before opening your mouths and speaking on something you only know half of the facts or what someone has told you about the matter!!!


I can attest, I was with these catsmost every night they/we shot.It definately wasn't a "buck targeting" or just shoot them in the guts andlet them run. I spent many hours out in chest highdodging rattlesnakes and the likes searching for these deer that were shot. Not to mention cleaning them. The honest truth is that even the number of tags that are given out is only slowing the problem down and not solving it. There were several times we would shine a field, kill a deer or two, come back an hour later and there be 10 more deer standing in the field. But just to add, not every person that shoot the tags is just in it for just shooting.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Outside9 (1/3/2010)*Sorry, I didn't start this thread to have every get into a pissssing match. I had never heard of a depredation permituntil I talked with the FWC. I searched below and found this.
> 
> *NORTHWEST REGION*<P align=left>ESCAMBIA COUNTY<P align=left>Officers in Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties and the FWC Aviation Section worked a<P align=left>week long detail targeting violations of agency issued deer depredation permits and the<P align=left>illegal taking of deer at night with a gun and light. Eight officers and three lieutenants<P align=left>worked until midnight each night checking nine deer depredation permits and 18<P align=left>hunters. Two citations were issued for possession of untagged deer removed from a<P align=left>permitted field. Two citations were issued for hunting license violations on the permitted<P align=left>field. Thirteen warnings were issued for various violations of the deer depredation<P align=left>permit restrictions. Officers also checked an additional 55 users near activated deer<P align=left>depredation permitted fields resulting in one arrest for DUI, two arrests for taking deer at<P align=left>night with a gun and light and two arrests for operating a vehicle off a named or
> 
> numbered road in a management area


It looks like they are having a problem with the depredation permits and enforcing the rules. It probably wouldn't take that much "noise" to get the permits stopped, probably go the same way as dog hunting eventually.

They don't have them in Alabama do they? They seem to grow crops up there just fine.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

_It looks like they are having a problem with the depredation permits and enforcing the rules. It probably wouldn't take that much "noise" to get the permits stopped, probably go the same way as dog hunting eventually.



They don't have them in Alabama do they? They seem to grow crops up there just fine._



They crops grow just fine up there, cause they do issue dep. permits!!! They just don't issue the tags to harvest them out of the crop fields. Dang shame to let that meat just rot like that! Make all of the "noise" you want, but come this summer the permits will be issued to the farmers again, and again we will help them out if they want us to!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

So they do allow farmers in alabama to shoot deer at night? I don't think they do.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (May 24, 2008)

once again i say kill them all


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"Oh, I'm having fun! I just can't stand it when people that only know half of what they are talking about open their mouth and reveal how ignorant they really are"!

If you don't like that you better find somewhere else to spend your spare time.... cause this place is chock full of ignoramuses!


----------

